# s video -> RCA composite



## Van (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, I admit it. I'm Cheap!

So iwanted to hook my wifes laptop up to my TV downstairs so we could all play a new video game together. Long story short the best way to do it was to use my new AV surround sound systems plugs on the front, only problem, laptop; s video out, and 1/8" headphone out. AV receiver; rca in, you know L/R audio composite Video. So I checked to make sure I wasn't crazy and sure enough you can easily go from s video to rca. I hop in the car and run down to the local Radio Shaft er, shack $34.95 for a Monster cable s video to RCA! Well luckily I had just looked up this page http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html and remebered the values. One s video connector, one RCA connector, and one 470pF capacitor later and I'm in bussiness. Just incase you didn't know soldering on an s-video connector is a major PITA so only do this project if you're a cheap SOB like me!


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 11, 2007)

I bought a MacBook Pro a couple of months ago, and was annoyed to find that there was no vga or s-video out on it. There was some other format that I was not familiar with. I went to the apple store and they told me that they had a whole collection of adapters and could give me s-video, composite, or vga out for about $10 per adapter. I do a lot of video for corporate events....you know, the 25 people meetings with a small table top screen.....so I bought all of them. I usually just set up their laptop or computer with my screen and projector, but occasionally they will rent a computer from me as well. This way, I am prepared to hook up to just about anything.


----------



## avkid (Jun 11, 2007)

The connector on your MacBook is  DVI.
The connection is great and the image quality increase is noticeable compared to VGA.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 12, 2007)

Van, you've never tried soldering a HD15 have you? THAT is a PITA.


----------



## Footer (Jun 12, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Van, you've never tried soldering a HD15 have you? THAT is a PITA.



thats why they invented crimp on pin connectors, very quick.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Footer, I'll have to look into those.


----------



## wadeace (Aug 22, 2008)

i dont think they make a crimp svideo.
i know rs has an adapter thats under $10


----------



## Sayen (Aug 22, 2008)

I had the same problem Van describes this summer, and I think I found a similar adapter at Fry's Electronics for around $5. Usually you have to hunt around in the component areas, and stay away from the big displays. I'll go out on a limb and venture that for most home applications a cheap $5 cable is going to be equivalent to a $40+ cable. And don't believe those displays where they hook up two TVs to show you the difference between two cables, unless they let you adjust the picture and look at the physical cables.

Worse yet is the iPod crap. An iPod adapter for TV sells on the accessories isle for about $50. A replacement cable for a camcorder, which does the same thing and is just color coded wrong, can be bought of ebay for about $3. Actually, even iPod stuff is cheaper on ebay, and you can still get it new.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Aug 24, 2008)

Big surprise - once again, Monster Cable wins for biggest farce in the universe...


----------



## tech2000 (Aug 30, 2008)

although I have found monster cable to be a lot better than some brands out there...however, some cheap cables have been just as good as monster cable too.


----------



## wadeace (Aug 30, 2008)

with monster cable you are often paying for the products outer design and packaging. although some times you do actually get what you pay for from the, but rarely.


----------

